# Free 15 Year Old Maltese on Craigs List



## yorkieville

15 year old Maltese needs home

I replied to this persons listing, and explained that her little Maltese could end up being used as "bait" in training dogs to fight.

I gave her the e-mail to Northcentral Maltese Rescue, and told her that Mary Palmer is the President, and that she would place her Maltese in the best Foster home, until the perfect home could be found for her.

But, she didn't remove the ad.

This Maltese is located in Naperville, IL.

If anyone lives near there, please contact the owner and take this precious girl.

For the life of me, I cannot understand how anyone can give up their 15 year old family member.

I lost my beautiful Sydney, on 2/28/2010, and she was 14 years, 10 months, and 11 days old.

And 7 weeks ago, tomorrow, my precious little Kia, died in my hands. She was only 14 years, 2 months, and 1 day, and she had been perfectly fine, until the day before.

Please, someone rescue this precious girl.

Sheila


----------



## mdbflorida

OMG that is terrible. I hope some close can go rescue her.


----------



## Ladysmom

Oh, Sheila, I am so sorry you lost your Kia, too.

I agree with you 100%. For those of us who treasured each and every day with our seniors, I cannot imagine giving away a 15 year old. It breaks my heart to think about it. It will be two years next month since I lost my Lady and I still miss her terribly.


----------



## nwyant1946

*Why after 15 years can they no longer care for her???? I would think now would be the most precious time in her life and that they would want to be part of it. How sad!!! To throw her away after 15 years when she trusts them to take care of her is inexcusable!!!! They have no idea who will get her. Anyone can put on a front of being loving and caring and they may be, but then they may not be either.*
*So sad!!!*


----------



## Maglily

that's so horrible, I hope someone can help. And I'm so sorry about Kia I remember when you lost Sydney.


----------



## Isabella's Mommy

On May 16, It will be a year since our 12 year old Miniature Schnauzer, Sullivan passed away. I still can't talk about him without crying. I made a scrapbook page recently called "missing you". My journaling said that Isabella filled a void left when he passed away but we would never forget him. We have had animals our whole married life and I can't imagine getting rid of any of them. What a sad situation. I hope someone can help. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## yorkieville

mdbflorida said:


> OMG that is terrible. I hope some close can go rescue her.


 
I agree, I was really hoping that the person would take my advice, contact Northcentral Spoiled Maltese, and give this little girl a chance.

It's so hard for me to understand how they could give up their 15 year old Maltese.

I'd sell my soul to have my girls back.


----------



## yorkieville

Ladysmom said:


> Oh, Sheila, I am so sorry you lost your Kia, too.
> 
> I agree with you 100%. For those of us who treasured each and every day with our seniors, I cannot imagine giving away a 15 year old. It breaks my heart to think about it. It will be two years next month since I lost my Lady and I still miss her terribly.


Marj, I can't understand it. I cherished every day with my girls, and I loved them even more in their Senior years. Both Sydney & my tiny Kia were great companions.

Thank you-we lost Kia so unneccesarily. She was fine. 7 weeks ago today, she refused her breakfast. I gave her Nutri-Cal, because she was so tiny, and I didn't want to risk hypoglycemia. Then, I noticed her little nose seemed stuffed up. So, I gave her 1/2 t. of CVS Children's alcohol-free, dye-free allergy medicine.

I had an appt. with my MS Specialist at 11:00, and we had to leave at 10:15.

So, we offered her a fresh meal, and again, she refused. More Nutri-Cal.

We were gone 2 & 1/2 hours, and as soon as we got home, I prepared another fresh meal. She refused it. More Nutri-Cal.

I put a call into my Vet, and spoke to my least favorite receptionist. I explained that my tiny Kia, was refusing to eat, her nose seemed stuffed up, and she was panting, lightly. I told her that Steve needed to see her.

She said she would give him the message.

Now, with all of the other receptionists, I always got a call back within minutes, to bring one of the girls into the office, right away.

Steve didn't call me until 7:40 in the evening, after he finished seeing patients. I told him that I had taken her temp. and it was 96.3.

He didn't seem concerned, said with Kia being so tiny it could be anything, but it sounded like an infected tooth, and the allergy med would lower her temp. He told me to give her more of the allergy med, and if she was still stuffy in the morning, to bring her into the office, he was off on Thursdays, but "one of the girls" would take care of us.

Never, in the 16 & 1/2 years that he had been our Vet, did he tell me to wait until morning, or, pass us off to another Vet.

Well, since I had trusted him since Sydney was 6 months old, I trusted him.

My sweet Kia died in my hands at 6:22 a.m. on 2/28/2013. She made one tiny sigh, and she was gone.

She looked into my eyes, and I said to her, "Kia, focus on Mommy. I love you. We're going to the Vets this morning, and you're going to be fine".

Marj, I truly believed it, because for the past 6 months of her life, I have not left the house, other than to go to the doctor or the hospital for tests.

I knew every move Kia made and every breath she took.

I stayed awake that entire night, listening to her breathe, and I thought she was breathing, calmly. She wasn't struggling for air.

The day after she died, my Vet called me & said, "Even if you had brought her here, or taken her to the Emergency Clinic, and spent $1,000. we mght not have found out what was wrong".

That is such a pathetic rationalization, because he knew we never spared any expense with our girls health care.

If I could go back, 7 weeks, I would take her to the emergency clinic.

I truly believe she would have been fine.

Tiny Yorkies go down fast, but they bounce back fast, with immediate care.

I will never forgive myself for trusting my Vet, because my sweet Kia paid for it with her life.

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville

nwyant1946 said:


> *Why after 15 years can they no longer care for her???? I would think now would be the most precious time in her life and that they would want to be part of it. How sad!!! To throw her away after 15 years when she trusts them to take care of her is inexcusable!!!! They have no idea who will get her. Anyone can put on a front of being loving and caring and they may be, but then they may not be either.*
> *So sad!!!*


 
Nancy, for the life of me, I don't understand. This truly is the most precious time in her life. She gave them all of her life, and now, they just want to get rid of her like she is worthless.

I keep praying that the person that posted the ad will contact Northcentral Spoiled Maltese. 

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville

Isabella's Mommy said:


> On May 16, It will be a year since our 12 year old Miniature Schnauzer, Sullivan passed away. I still can't talk about him without crying. I made a scrapbook page recently called "missing you". My journaling said that Isabella filled a void left when he passed away but we would never forget him. We have had animals our whole married life and I can't imagine getting rid of any of them. What a sad situation. I hope someone can help.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sylvia-I am so sorry about Sullivan. I understand your pain. I miss my Sydney, I lost her two years ago on 2/28/2010, and I still can't talk about her without crying. I miss her and Kia more than I can put into words.

I cry all day, I barely sleep, and when I do sleep, I wake and it hits me that they are gone, so I spend the rest of my night, crying.

I feel, we "get rid of garbage", we don't get rid of our family members.

I pray someone will help this little girl and something terrible doesn't happen to her.

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville

Maglily said:


> that's so horrible, I hope someone can help. And I'm so sorry about Kia I remember when you lost Sydney.


Brenda,

I am praying she doesn't end up in the wrong hands. I was so sure, when I responded to the listing, and gave them Northcentral Maltese's e-mail, and told her that Mary Palmer is the President, and she would place her in a wonderful Foster home until the perfect home could be found for her, they would remove the listing.

Thank you-I am still in shock over losing Kia so suddenly, so unnecesarily.

I still miss my sweet Sydney so much, and now, with Kia gone, I am absolutely devastated. I haven't gotten dressed in 7 weeks.

Sheila


----------



## Sylie

I am sitting here next to my 15 year old bichon with my jaw dropping. How? But you know what else I can't get over? How can they expect somebody else to take her? They didn't enjoy the good years. How can you ask someone else to take over your responsibility? How could you expect someone else to take on the extra expense of a senior, and the inevitable pain of having them die in your arms.

Idiots. Selfish, heartless, irresponsible idiots.


----------



## Sylie

Sheila, I feel your pain. I am so sorry that your Kia left your side so quickly and unexpectedly. I know nothing can make it better, but please don't blame yourself. Chances are great that if you had gone to the emergency vet, she would have died alone in a strange place without your voice to guide her to the light.


----------



## yorkieville

Sylie said:


> I am sitting here next to my 15 year old bichon with my jaw dropping. How? But you know what else I can't get over? How can they expect somebody else to take her? They didn't enjoy the good years. How can you ask someone else to take over your responsibility? How could you expect someone else to take on the extra expense of a senior, and the inevitable pain of having them die in your arms.
> 
> Idiots. Selfish, heartless, irresponsible idiots.


Sylie,

I agree with you 100%!

My sweet girls both died in my arms. With Sydney, we knew it was coming, and I held her in my arms as my Vet gave her the anesthia to mak her sleepy, and I talked to her, and held her close. And when he gave her the injection, the last voice she heard was mine, telling her I loved her, that she was the best dog in the world, and we'd be together again one day, watch for Mommy.

With my sweet Kia, it was sudden, unexpected, but she still died in my hands, heaing my voice.

They were my reason to fight my MS. They gave me their whole lives, from the time they were puppies, I'd give anything to have them here with me.

Sheila

This is the ad they posted:
*15 year old Maltese needs home (Naperville)*

We have had our dog since she was 2 months old and we are at a point that we just would like to find someone who has the time to take care of her and love her. She is a senior dog who has seen her share of health issues. When she was 7 we had to remove all but 3 teeth ( teeth problems very common for a maltese) When she was 11 we had to have a tumor removed. Other then that there are normal health issues that would come with an aging dog ie; eyes and ears. If there is someone loving enough to take this beautiful dog in for free and take it on walks and love her, you will be amazed at the energy she has for her age.

This is an effort to find her a loving home with people we can meet and know that she will be loved. We do not have the time to take care of her and it just makes us sad and she deserves better. If we cannot find someone here we WILL have to bring her to a shelter or rescue center. I hope this message finds you well.


----------



## yorkieville

Sylie said:


> Sheila, I feel your pain. I am so sorry that your Kia left your side so quickly and unexpectedly. I know nothing can make it better, but please don't blame yourself. Chances are great that if you had gone to the emergency vet, she would have died alone in a strange place without your voice to guide her to the light.


Sylie,

Thank you. I don't feel that Kia would have died, if my Vet had seen her that day. (One of the other Vets at the clinic, agrees with me. Her father is the Senior partner. And she said she doesn't understand, why, Steve didn't call me until 7:40 in the evening.)

But, even if I had taken her to him, or the emergency clinic, and the outcome would have been the same, I could at least find comfort in knowing that I had done everything I could have done for her.

At our emergency clinic, when a dog is in crisis, they encourage the parents to be with them....just in case. They believe, that they have a better chance of survival, when Mom or Dad is there, and hears their voice, and can hold them, or at least pet them.

My heart is shattered into a million pieces.

Sheila


----------



## dntdelay

I emailed her and stated that I would be interested; however, if she finds someone who is closer to her that she likes that is better. I emailed her a couple of pictures of Jasmine to show that Jasmine is well loved. I did ask her if she could meet me half way to pick her up, but I am not sure if they will.


----------



## maggieh

I live less than a mile from Naperville and just replied to the ad with my email and Mary Palmer's phone number. I also sent the information to Mary. Praying this owner does the right thing and surrenders to rescue if she's bound and determined to get rid of this beloved senior fluffy.

Swallowing my anger in case this person replies to me.


----------



## cheekyradish

I shared it on my facebook page, and tagged a couple people who work with Rescues in the area. Will the Maltese Rescue contact her? 

It makes me sick.... hope these people are treated as well when they are old... karma.... do your thing, please.


----------



## cheekyradish

yorkieville said:


> I still miss my sweet Sydney so much, and now, with Kia gone, I am absolutely devastated. I haven't gotten dressed in 7 weeks.
> 
> Sheila


I'm so sorry Sheila- we lost our sweet Millie in October- I still can't talk about her without crying. She was a rescue and the first half of her life was awful, (puppy mill breeder, tattoo in her ear- # no name) she was almost 13- she deserved a longer time in the good life she had here, being spoiled and pampered...it just wasn't time. It broke my heart. 

Hugs to you.


----------



## sdubose

There are no words:smmadder:


----------



## babycake7

I just read the listing and it makes me want to the throw up! They have had this baby since she was 2 months old and now, at age 15, they are ready to wash their hands of her???!!!!! What the -ell!!! They don't have time for her and if someone doesn't take her, they are just going to take her to the shelter. They put the word "will" in capitals WILL, like a threat! There's a special place for horrid people like this and it's not a very nice place. I'm sorry but our society, in general, has a "throw away" attitude toward anything that is not bright, shiny and new. We, again in general, don't place value on older people the way other cultures hold their elderly in such high regard. This attitude has trickled down to other aspects of our lives as a country, including our attitude towards animals. Anyone want to go to Naperville with me?!! I'm ready to go knocking on someone's door!!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom

yorkieville said:


> I agree, I was really hoping that the person would take my advice, contact Northcentral Spoiled Maltese, and give this little girl a chance.
> 
> It's so hard for me to understand how they could give up their 15 year old Maltese.
> 
> I'd sell my soul to have my girls back.


Iam So Sorry For Your Loss May Your Memorys Live on and Give you Peace.
Nickee In Pa*


----------



## Yogi's Mom

Sylie said:


> I am sitting here next to my 15 year old bichon with my jaw dropping. How? But you know what else I can't get over? How can they expect somebody else to take her? They didn't enjoy the good years. How can you ask someone else to take over your responsibility? How could you expect someone else to take on the extra expense of a senior, and the inevitable pain of having them die in your arms.
> 
> Idiots. Selfish, heartless, irresponsible idiots.


*So Well Put My Friend Nickee**


----------



## Dominic

All I can say is wtf is wrong with people? Excuse my language but this is aggravating. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## maggieh

cheekyradish said:


> I shared it on my facebook page, and tagged a couple people who work with Rescues in the area. Will the Maltese Rescue contact her?
> 
> It makes me sick.... hope these people are treated as well when they are old... karma.... do your thing, please.


I sent her a reply to her post last night - I volunteer for Northcentral Maltese Rescue and we'd be more than willing to help. I just hope she responds to my message.


----------



## yorkieville

dntdelay said:


> I emailed her and stated that I would be interested; however, if she finds someone who is closer to her that she likes that is better. I emailed her a couple of pictures of Jasmine to show that Jasmine is well loved. I did ask her if she could meet me half way to pick her up, but I am not sure if they will.


God bless you! Oh, I pray she will meet you halfway!

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville

maggieh said:


> I live less than a mile from Naperville and just replied to the ad with my email and Mary Palmer's phone number. I also sent the information to Mary. Praying this owner does the right thing and surrenders to rescue if she's bound and determined to get rid of this beloved senior fluffy.
> 
> Swallowing my anger in case this person replies to me.


Maggie,

Thank you. I had to swallow my anger, as well. I wanted to post a reply and tell her "Shame on you, this little girl gave you all of her life & love and now you want to toss her out!"

But, I knew that wouldn't help this precious little girl.

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville

Dominic said:


> All I can say is wtf is wrong with people? Excuse my language but this is aggravating.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Some people are just heartless. It made me sick, because I've lost both my girls, and there is nothing in this world that would have made me give them up!


----------



## yorkieville

maggieh said:


> I sent her a reply to her post last night - I volunteer for Northcentral Maltese Rescue and we'd be more than willing to help. I just hope she responds to my message.


Maggie, I'm praying she responds to your message.

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville

babycake7 said:


> I just read the listing and it makes me want to the throw up! They have had this baby since she was 2 months old and now, at age 15, they are ready to wash their hands of her???!!!!! What the -ell!!! They don't have time for her and if someone doesn't take her, they are just going to take her to the shelter. They put the word "will" in capitals WILL, like a threat! There's a special place for horrid people like this and it's not a very nice place. I'm sorry but our society, in general, has a "throw away" attitude toward anything that is not bright, shiny and new. We, again in general, don't place value on older people the way other cultures hold their elderly in such high regard. This attitude has trickled down to other aspects of our lives as a country, including our attitude towards animals. Anyone want to go to Naperville with me?!! I'm ready to go knocking on someone's door!!!


I know. I can't understand how anyone that has had their baby since she was 2 months old, could just give her away and on Craigs List, of all places.

You're right, our society does have a "throw away" attitude.

There is nothing in this world I wouldn't give to have my girls back with me. And there is nothing in this world that would have made me give them up!


----------



## yorkieville

Yogi's Mom said:


> Iam So Sorry For Your Loss May Your Memorys Live on and Give you Peace.
> Nickee In Pa*


Thank you, Nickee. I miss my sweet Kia so much. I still miss my darling Sydney. I never expected to lose Kia-it happened so suddenly.

Sheila


----------



## bailey02

Any update?? Did the lady every contact any of ya'll that emailed her??


----------



## yorkieville

bailey02 said:


> Any update?? Did the lady every contact any of ya'll that emailed her??


Becky,

She never replied to my e-mail, explaining to her that little dogs are used as "bait" to train fighting dogs, and I told her about Northcentral Maltese Rescue, gave her the e-mail address, etc.

And she didn't take the ad down.

Sheila

P.S. I'm watching to see if she places it again today. People can update them every 2 days, but they don't get deleted, unless the owner deletes them.


----------



## yorkieville

The ad is still on Craig's List. It was listed Tuesday. It's listed under West Chicagoland. 

:smcry:

Sheila


----------



## LoveLucy

I wish I knew somebody in the area to go get the baby. HOW COULD A PERSON DO THIS???


----------



## yorkieville

LoveLucy said:


> I wish I knew somebody in the area to go get the baby. HOW COULD A PERSON DO THIS???


She is not replying to people that have offered her the info on Northcentral Maltese Rescue.

I don't know how anyone could do this to their precious girl. It is beyond me.


----------



## Yogi's Mom

*wanted to ask this. Do You think that picture was the 15 yeard old dog??*
*Or a Younger One. Just Didnt seem to be a dog of that age in the photo.*


----------



## babycake7

Yogi's Mom said:


> *wanted to ask this. Do You think that picture was the 15 yeard old dog??*
> *Or a Younger One. Just Didnt seem to be a dog of that age in the photo.*


 
IMO, Maltese generally do not show their age the way other breeds do so it is very likely that the picture is of the actual dog as it looks now or a picture of the actual dog but taken earlier. I don't understand why this person is not responding to the help people are trying to offer her with the information for the rescue. :angry:


----------



## yorkieville

Yogi's Mom said:


> *wanted to ask this. Do You think that picture was the 15 yeard old dog??*
> *Or a Younger One. Just Didnt seem to be a dog of that age in the photo.*


She didn't post a picture in her ad. 

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville

babycake7 said:


> IMO, Maltese generally do not show their age the way other breeds do so it is very likely that the picture is of the actual dog as it looks now or a picture of the actual dog but taken earlier. I don't understand why this person is not responding to the help people are trying to offer her with the information for the rescue. :angry:


Hope,

She didn't show a picture in her ad, but I agree, Maltese and Yorkies don't show their age the same as other breeds.

I do not understand, either, why she isn't repsonding to any of our e-mails with Rescue information. 

I am really afraid for this little girl.

Sheila


----------



## maggieh

yorkieville said:


> She is not replying to people that have offered her the info on Northcentral Maltese Rescue.
> 
> I don't know how anyone could do this to their precious girl. It is beyond me.


I'm going to "cut her some slack" for about 24 hours - we have massive flooding here today (Chicago area - I posted pics in the Pictures forum) and many roads, homes and basements are flooded. I will send her another note tomorrow when things have started to calm down.


----------



## Just A Girl

yorkieville said:


> Sylie,
> 
> 
> 
> This is the ad they posted:
> *15 year old Maltese needs home (Naperville)*
> 
> We have had our dog since she was 2 months old and we are at a point that we just would like to find someone who has the time to take care of her and love her. She is a senior dog who has seen her share of health issues. When she was 7 we had to remove all but 3 teeth ( teeth problems very common for a maltese) When she was 11 we had to have a tumor removed. Other then that there are normal health issues that would come with an aging dog ie; eyes and ears. If there is someone loving enough to take this beautiful dog in for free and take it on walks and love her, you will be amazed at the energy she has for her age.
> 
> This is an effort to find her a loving home with people we can meet and know that she will be loved. We do not have the time to take care of her and it just makes us sad and she deserves better. If we cannot find someone here we WILL have to bring her to a shelter or rescue center. I hope this message finds you well.


 I don't understand how she says the dog deserves better but then says that if no one takes the dog, then she will bring it to a shelter or rescue. Yet she refuses to call a rescue to help place the dog. Maybe someone from the rescue needs to call her instead, because she has made it clear that she really has no intention of doing right by this poor dog. Sounds like something else is going on here, because it just doesn't make sense. What a hag.


----------



## CorkieYorkie

I also live less than a mile from Naperville and would love to help. While I can't adopt this little girl (I already have 2 and we are renting our condo), I would be willing to temporarily foster. 

Would it be terribly bad if I or someone else told this lady we would take her ... and then surrendered her to NCMR...??? She said herself she would take her to a rescue center if no one wants her... What can I do to help? 

I am so disgusted... I grew up in Naperville and it is a VERY low-kill area as far as shelters go... most babies get rescued around here. Very surprised at this woman's ignorance... and lack of humanity


----------



## cheekyradish

CorkieYorkie said:


> Would it be terribly bad if I or someone else told this lady we would take her ... and then surrendered her to NCMR...??? She said herself she would take her to a rescue center if no one wants her... What can I do to help?
> 
> (


I thought about doing this too... can't stop thinking about this poor baby.


----------



## yorkieville

maggieh said:


> I'm going to "cut her some slack" for about 24 hours - we have massive flooding here today (Chicago area - I posted pics in the Pictures forum) and many roads, homes and basements are flooded. I will send her another note tomorrow when things have started to calm down.


Maggie,

I pray that she replies to you, tomorrow.

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville

Just A Girl said:


> I don't understand how she says the dog deserves better but then says that if no one takes the dog, then she will bring it to a shelter or rescue. Yet she refuses to call a rescue to help place the dog. Maybe someone from the rescue needs to call her instead, because she has made it clear that she really has no intention of doing right by this poor dog. Sounds like something else is going on here, because it just doesn't make sense. What a hag.


Jojo,

I don't understand it either. Several of us have sent her e-mails, with the information for Northcentral Maltese Rescue. And she doesn't respond.

It breaks my heart, because 7 weeks ago, today, my sweet Kia died in my hands.

I don't understand how anyone could give up a dog they have had since she was two months old.

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville

CorkieYorkie said:


> I also live less than a mile from Naperville and would love to help. While I can't adopt this little girl (I already have 2 and we are renting our condo), I would be willing to temporarily foster.
> 
> Would it be terribly bad if I or someone else told this lady we would take her ... and then surrendered her to NCMR...??? She said herself she would take her to a rescue center if no one wants her... What can I do to help?
> 
> I am so disgusted... I grew up in Naperville and it is a VERY low-kill area as far as shelters go... most babies get rescued around here. Very surprised at this woman's ignorance... and lack of humanity


Courtney,

I think you would be doing this precious little girl a huge favor, if you replied to the ad, and took her, and surrendered her to NCMR.

Please try it, see if she responds.

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville

cheekyradish said:


> I thought about doing this too... can't stop thinking about this poor baby.


It would be the best thing for this little girl. She'd be safe in NCMR. 

I fear for what could happen to her, if she falls into the wrong hands.

Sheila


----------



## CorkieYorkie

yorkieville said:


> Courtney,
> 
> I think you would be doing this precious little girl a huge favor, if you replied to the ad, and took her, and surrendered her to NCMR.
> 
> Please try it, see if she responds.
> 
> Sheila


i'm willing to try (with y'alls approval, of course), but i can't find the posting on craigslist...


----------



## Yogi's Mom

*Wishing you good Luck. Keep Us Posted.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## maggieh

This person hasn't reached out to either Mary Palmer or me.


----------



## yorkieville

CorkieYorkie said:


> i'm willing to try (with y'alls approval, of course), but i can't find the posting on craigslist...


Courtney,

Here is the link to the listing.

15 year old Maltese needs home

I pray to God that she will reply to you.

Good Luck.

I'm going to pray that I come in here and see a post that you have this precious little girl.

God Bless you.

Sheila


----------



## michellerobison

maggieh said:


> I live less than a mile from Naperville and just replied to the ad with my email and Mary Palmer's phone number. I also sent the information to Mary. Praying this owner does the right thing and surrenders to rescue if she's bound and determined to get rid of this beloved senior fluffy.
> 
> Swallowing my anger in case this person replies to me.


I emailed it too.I was going to call but since we both emailed and your so close she will probably call you...

I blew a gasket reading about this poor baby. Chicago area, you know she will end up as bait or as a lab research victim!
As any SMer will say, no one here would think of doing this, it's beyond conprehension..
They know they can't take care of her but maybe have no idea who to turn to.


----------



## dntdelay

She has not replied to my message either. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie

I emailed her offering to adopt this little girl. Will definitely let you know if she emails me back... do you guys think it would be wrong to 'lie' to this lady and surrender the dog to NCMR? I wouldn't mind fostering her for a little while, but couldn't do it for too long since I have 2 already and don't think my landlord would be very happy about me fostering... but I don't mind if it's not for very long. I can't let this little girl slip between the cracks...


----------



## maggieh

CorkieYorkie said:


> I emailed her offering to adopt this little girl. Will definitely let you know if she emails me back... do you guys think it would be wrong to 'lie' to this lady and surrender the dog to NCMR? I wouldn't mind fostering her for a little while, but couldn't do it for too long since I have 2 already and don't think my landlord would be very happy about me fostering... but I don't mind if it's not for very long. I can't let this little girl slip between the cracks...


I don't think it's technically a "lie" - you wanted her and then changed your mind?????:blink:

Let me know if you hear from her - you have my # and we can contact Mary so you can "surrender" her!


----------



## Summergirl73

Courtney, you are an incredible lady. Rescuing this baby into foster care and then putting it in the hands of NCMR is a beautiful and loving response. I pray the "owner" will allow you to adopt. If there is anything I can do to help you, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## yorkieville

michellerobison said:


> I emailed it too.I was going to call but since we both emailed and your so close she will probably call you...
> 
> I blew a gasket reading about this poor baby. Chicago area, you know she will end up as bait or as a lab research victim!
> As any SMer will say, no one here would think of doing this, it's beyond conprehension..
> They know they can't take care of her but maybe have no idea who to turn to.


Michelle,

I am so glad that you e-mailed this person, too. 

Hopefully, they will reply to someone!

When I e-mailed, I did explain, that small dogs are used as "bait" to train fighting dogs, (gave her NCMR info), but she didn't reply, and hasn't removed the ad.

I've lost both my girls, my tiny Kia just 7 weeks ago, yesterday, and it is definitely beyond my comprehension how anyone could just post an ad to give away their 15 year old baby.

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville

dntdelay said:


> She has not replied to my message either.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Audrey,

That just makes me all the more worried.....and angry.

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville

CorkieYorkie said:


> I emailed her offering to adopt this little girl. Will definitely let you know if she emails me back... do you guys think it would be wrong to 'lie' to this lady and surrender the dog to NCMR? I wouldn't mind fostering her for a little while, but couldn't do it for too long since I have 2 already and don't think my landlord would be very happy about me fostering... but I don't mind if it's not for very long. I can't let this little girl slip between the cracks...


Courtney,

I agree with Maggie, it's not a "lie". And frankly, even if it were a lie, I'd lie to save this little dogs life.

Praying so hard she replies to your e-mail.

I am so puzzled, as to why she doesn't reply to any inquiries, but the ad is still on Craig's List.

Sheila


----------



## cheekyradish

Any word on this poor baby?


----------



## yorkieville

cheekyradish said:


> Any word on this poor baby?


I haven't heard anything. And the ad is still on Craig's List. :smcry:


----------



## cheekyradish

I know Naperville had a LOT of flooding, so maybe that's it. I hope so...:angry:


----------



## yorkieville

cheekyradish said:


> I know Naperville had a LOT of flooding, so maybe that's it. I hope so...:angry:


Ardith,

I hope that is the reason, too. I have been so upset ever since I saw the ad. 

And I knew, if I posted it in SM, that someone would rescue this little girl.

Sheila


----------



## michellerobison

Nothing yet,either.. I wonder if it's a scam?
Scares me to think of the danger this little senior is in...


----------



## yorkieville

michellerobison said:


> Nothing yet,either.. I wonder if it's a scam?
> Scares me to think of the danger this little senior is in...


Michelle,

I've been wondering the same thing....because I replied to the ad the day it was posted, and gave her NCMR information, and the person never replied. And, I told them that little dogs are often used as "bait" to train fighting dogs.

If it's not a scam, then, I, too, am really scared for this little senior.

It is still beyond me how anyone can have a dog from the time she is two months old, and then, at the age of 15, give them away.

No one could have pried my sweet girls from my arms.

I have spent the past 7 weeks and 2 days in tears, since I lost my little Kia.

Sheila


----------



## maggieh

Was thinking scam too -at least four people that I know of have replied and not heard a thing. Flooding here was bad but you would think we would have heard something if this was for real.


----------



## yorkieville

maggieh said:


> Was thinking scam too -at least four people that I know of have replied and not heard a thing. Flooding here was bad but you would think we would have heard something if this was for real.


 
Maggie,

I think it is a scam, too. I started really thinking about it, and the way "trolls" try to get people upset. And the capitalization of the word, "WILL" turn the dog over to a shelter or rescue. 

If this person really had a 15 year old Maltese, and received the very 1st e-mail that I sent, speaking highly of NCMR & Mary Palmer, they would have contacted Mary. Or, they would have definitely replied to you.

MY DH & I had our travel trailer listed on Craig's List, (we no longer want to take any trips now that our little Kia is gone-too many memories) and I found myself flagging scams after receiving several e-mails from scammers, and that led me to looking for scams in the pet section. I think this is one.

Sheila


----------



## CorkieYorkie

No word on my end either... :-/



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## yorkieville

CorkieYorkie said:


> No word on my end either... :-/
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Courtney,

Thank you for trying to reach these people, but I think, it really must be a scam. :angry:

Sheila


----------



## girlie girl

Hi all, just catching up on this post..............I also sent two emails to the craigslist post. I had an idea.....I sent emails to the few shelters in the naperville area and to naperville animal control to contact myself of mary palmer in case she is turned in

just thought i would let u guys know thanks jan


----------



## michellerobison

girlie girl said:


> Hi all, just catching up on this post..............I also sent two emails to the craigslist post. I had an idea.....I sent emails to the few shelters in the naperville area and to naperville animal control to contact myself of mary palmer in case she is turned in
> 
> just thought i would let u guys know thanks jan


That's a good idea, just in case.

I think it might be someone wanting attention and to stir things up..some sort of attention seeking behaviour...


----------



## yorkieville

girlie girl said:


> Hi all, just catching up on this post..............I also sent two emails to the craigslist post. I had an idea.....I sent emails to the few shelters in the naperville area and to naperville animal control to contact myself of mary palmer in case she is turned in
> 
> just thought i would let u guys know thanks jan


Jan,

That was a good idea, just in case.

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville

michellerobison said:


> That's a good idea, just in case.
> 
> I think it might be someone wanting attention and to stir things up..some sort of attention seeking behaviour...


Michelle,

I hope, if it isn't a scam, and the person turned the little one of to a shelter, the shelter will contact NCMR or Jan.

But, I agree, I think it is someone seeking attention, (and many of us gave it to them) or a "troll" trying to upset small dog lovers.

Sheila


----------



## maggieh

girlie girl said:


> Hi all, just catching up on this post..............I also sent two emails to the craigslist post. I had an idea.....I sent emails to the few shelters in the naperville area and to naperville animal control to contact myself of mary palmer in case she is turned in
> 
> just thought i would let u guys know thanks jan


Jan - did you contact ADOPT and Naperville Area Humane Society?


----------



## michellerobison

We've had a few trolls stir up trouble like this on SM in the past, pretending to be a hobby breeder BYB and get people riled up, even got two aliases and do it again.... Maybe they found FB.
I hope it's fake and there is no 15 yr old dog....for dog's sake...


----------



## yorkieville

michellerobison said:


> We've had a few trolls stir up trouble like this on SM in the past, pretending to be a hobby breeder BYB and get people riled up, even got two aliases and do it again.... Maybe they found FB.
> I hope it's fake and there is no 15 yr old dog....for dog's sake...


I hope it's a fake, too, and there isn't a 15 year old little Maltese being given away......I just can't imagine anyone giving away their 15 year old Maltese, that they have had since she was two months old. Not for the reasons stated in the ad.

I know elderly people have had to turn their dogs over to Rescues, because of their own health issues, and I can imagine it breaks their hearts.


----------



## yorkieville

michellerobison said:


> We've had a few trolls stir up trouble like this on SM in the past, pretending to be a hobby breeder BYB and get people riled up, even got two aliases and do it again.... Maybe they found FB.
> I hope it's fake and there is no 15 yr old dog....for dog's sake...


Oh, Lord, after I thought about what you said, "Maybe they found FB".

I googled Free 15 Year Old Maltese on Craig's List and this thread in SM came up. :smcry:

Did I seal this little one's fate????


----------



## Yogi's Mom

*Just Came Back to check. All the Concern Everyone has put into this. I Hope There is No Such Dog For the Pets Sake.*
*Scams-Same thing done with people who want to give you There pet?????????*
*On Those sites. or FInd a home. for it.*
*No Such Pet**
*Nickee**


----------



## yorkieville

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Just Came Back to check. All the Concern Everyone has put into this. I Hope There is No Such Dog For the Pets Sake.*
> *Scams-Same thing done with people who want to give you There pet?????????*
> *On Those sites. or FInd a home. for it.*
> *No Such Pet**
> *Nickee**


Nickee,

I am hoping the same thing, that there is no such dog. I'm watching Craig's List. I "think" after this Tuesday, the listing won't show up anymore.

Sheila


----------



## girlie girl

maggieh said:


> Jan - did you contact ADOPT and Naperville Area Humane Society?


 
yes i sent emails to both even naperville animal control 


has anyone heard anything????


----------



## CorkieYorkie

No word 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sparkle'sMom

yorkieville said:


> 15 year old Maltese needs home
> 
> I replied to this persons listing, and explained that her little Maltese could end up being used as "bait" in training dogs to fight.
> 
> I gave her the e-mail to Northcentral Maltese Rescue, and told her that Mary Palmer is the President, and that she would place her Maltese in the best Foster home, until the perfect home could be found for her.
> 
> But, she didn't remove the ad.
> 
> This Maltese is located in Naperville, IL.
> 
> If anyone lives near there, please contact the owner and take this precious girl.
> 
> For the life of me, I cannot understand how anyone can give up their 15 year old family member.
> 
> I lost my beautiful Sydney, on 2/28/2010, and she was 14 years, 10 months, and 11 days old.
> 
> And 7 weeks ago, tomorrow, my precious little Kia, died in my hands. She was only 14 years, 2 months, and 1 day, and she had been perfectly fine, until the day before.
> 
> Please, someone rescue this precious girl.
> 
> Sheila



Me too just awful. Wish my Sparkle made it to 15..why throw away a blessing?


----------



## maggieh

No word - beginning to think it was a very bad joke or scam.


----------



## yorkieville

girlie girl said:


> yes i sent emails to both even naperville animal control
> 
> 
> has anyone heard anything????


The ad no longer shows on Craig's List.

This is going to haunt me for a very long time, wondering what happened to that precious little Senior.

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville

Sparkle'sMom said:


> Me too just awful. Wish my Sparkle made it to 15..why throw away a blessing?


Jeanne, 

I am so very sorry that your beautiful Sparkle didn't make it to 15 either. I so wish both your Sparkle and my Kia had made it to 15.

I don't undertstand, either, how anyone could throw away the blessing of a 15 year old baby, that they have had since she was two months old.

It's been two months and 2 days since I lost my sweet Kia, and I cry every day.

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville

maggieh said:


> No word - beginning to think it was a very bad joke or scam.


Maggie,

I hope you're right. It still bothers me....because after I saw that ad, I started looking at all of the ads on Craig's List, of people giving away their dogs. It's unbelieveable.

Sheila


----------



## mss

Maybe somebody was trying to shame or threaten somebody else into taking better care of their dog.


----------



## yorkieville

mss said:


> Maybe somebody was trying to shame or threaten somebody else into taking better care of their dog.


I guess we'll never know.


----------



## angel_chow

Just reading through everyone's post about losing their precious dogs is making me cry a river. I hope someone can take the little baby from that owner soon. 

I wonder why people get dogs or even cats as pets and end up selling them or leaving them. It breaks my heart to hear such stories.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## yorkieville

angel_chow said:


> Just reading through everyone's post about losing their precious dogs is making me cry a river. I hope someone can take the little baby from that owner soon.
> 
> I wonder why people get dogs or even cats as pets and end up selling them or leaving them. It breaks my heart to hear such stories.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It has been absolutely devastating to me, to have lost, 1st my Sydney, and then, my tiny Kia.

I have MS-and they were my joy! They were my reason to keep fighting.

I hope, that someone called replied to the ad immediately, and took that precious little girl & she is happy & loved in a new home. And maybe the reason the person that put the ad on Craig's List never replied to any of us, was because they just didn't want to bother, just like they didn't want to be "bothered" taking care of their 15 year old precious girl.

I don't understand why people get dogs or cats and then sell them, or give them away either. 

There is nothing in this world, that would have made me give up my girls.

Sheila


----------



## gypsyqueen

What kind of human being gets rid of there 15 year old dog she should live out her years with her family that's a dirty shame.


----------



## CorkieYorkie

maggieh said:


> No word - beginning to think it was a very bad joke or scam.


I hope not... I'm hoping she found a friend or family member to take her and just didn't bother replying to anyone else... or that she decided to keep her... still very sad to not know...


----------



## yorkieville

gypsyqueen said:


> What kind of human being gets rid of there 15 year old dog she should live out her years with her family that's a dirty shame.


A very poor excuse for a so-called "human" being.


----------



## yorkieville

CorkieYorkie said:


> I hope not... I'm hoping she found a friend or family member to take her and just didn't bother replying to anyone else... or that she decided to keep her... still very sad to not know...


I agree....if it wasn't a scam, I hope someone in the family took her, or that they decided to keep her. I feel sad, too, not knowing what happened to her.


----------

